# Which Antibiotic Is Stronger Than Penicillin~ For Goats?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 13, 2012)

*So as some of you may know my yearling goat has a large lump on her throat. She's been to the vet, been on Penicillin and Banamine, and also been CAE and CL tested ~ negative.

The vet thinks it's a "reactive lymph node" or basically an infected lymph node. 

The penicillin wasn't able to penetrate it, but it DID keep it from growing larger. 

Now that she is off it, it's getting even bigger! So I want to try another antibiotic that's stronger.

I have no idea where to go from here, so this is my next thought. *


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 13, 2012)

Naxcel is a good broad spectrum antibiotic. Excenel is the Naxcel that can be kept in the cupboard. Excede is the long acting Naxcel. You must get this from the vet though.

If you are looking for over the counter meds, I'm really not sure.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Aug 13, 2012)

*Thank you, I'll ask my vet if she thinks it's a good idea to try it. *


----------



## babsbag (Aug 15, 2012)

Let me preface this by telling you that I am usually a traditional western medicine kind of gal and I don't hesitate to use antibiotics when there is an infection.

But... that being said I had goats with swollen lymph nodes and the vet was sure is was CL; had me getting rid of them before she even tested them, but thankfully she was wrong. We didn't put them on an antibiotic but what I did give them was some herbal mix from a company cnamed Amber Technologies. The stuff is called Life Cell Support. I put 10 drops 2 x a day on an oatmeal and honey horse treat. I did this for about 2 weeks and the swelling went away. Not saying that it wouldn't have gone away without my help, there is no way to know. 

The lymphatic system is a filter of sorts and it is designed to catch infections and keep them from other parts of the body. The Life Cell Support stuff is supposed to help cleanse the lymphatic system.  Might be worth a try if nothing else can help.


----------



## Cricket (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder if you tried Ichthammol and hot compresses if it would get things moving?  We use that a lot for abscesses, but don't know if with lymph nodes you'd want to try to draw stuff out thru the skin.  (Not trying to recommend instead of antibiotics, but I'm big on whatever helps!).


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 15, 2012)

If you wanted to go the herbal route, I would contact Kat at Fir Meadow. She is a master herbalist and has a lot of products for sale. She could help you with what herbal remedy would work the best.


----------

